# Wii #0345 - Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn  (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 5, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0403^^


----------



## JPH (Nov 5, 2007)

Crappy lookin' jpeg...shaun, you may want to upload a different one


----------



## Dingler (Nov 5, 2007)

Release of the month!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW tell me how this game is guys


----------



## dydy (Nov 5, 2007)

i hope it work on wii PAL


----------



## Daimakaimura (Nov 5, 2007)

well i think it will because the jap version did work too 
haven't test it myself thoug ^^


----------



## ddrrmm (Nov 5, 2007)

i thought the jap one didnt work on pal o.O


----------



## Ralek (Nov 5, 2007)

Well the Jap version was reported to work though i never tried due to the lack of language skill^^ but would be awesome if this one worked on Pal too, just love Fire Emblem. If any1 could get his hands on it and report. Much appreciated


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 5, 2007)

Not my type of game. Is there any action? 
The videos i watched featured: Reading massive amounts and giving the command to attack an enemy = Hits for some Damage = next turn

It looks like chess with monsters ^^


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 5, 2007)

Aw... I just bought RE4wii and Manhunt 2 too. No points for today's VC games...


----------



## adzix (Nov 5, 2007)

filename is a zip ?
hrm, any word on filename for newsgroups?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Dingler @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Release of the month!


No way! You got SMG and GHIII


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 5, 2007)

*explodes with absolute fanboyism girliness*

WHEEEEEEE EE HEEEH EEH EHEEEE

NINTENDO SIXXTYY FOOOOOOORRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd14 (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dingler @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Release of the month!
> ...



And Resident Evil Umbrella chronicles, DBZ3 and Mario and Sonic.


----------



## aslacker55 (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> filename is a zip ?
> hrm, any word on filename for newsgroups?



filename: zry-ferd

alt.binaries.games.wii


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 5, 2007)

The Japanese logo looked better. The "RADIANT DAWN" subtitle looks pretty bad, IMO.


----------



## florkie2000 (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Lloyd14 @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dingler @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> ...



Dbz3 is disspointed . i already played the jap version and the game is  not as good as the second , story mode is crap , the online is cool but lag really too much . 

Games of the ponths : SMG , Mario & Sonic , Fire Emblem , Resident Evil Umbreall and do not forget either Soul Calibur Legends and Tomb Raider Anniversary ( wich have 3 more hours of game play for wii ) . I also have high hope abour Naruto Shippunden 2 ( hope this one will works on us this time ) . Another nice one will be the us version of Ghost Squad . There is some few others titles wich can also surprise this month . November is a great month for wii definately .


----------



## sekhu (Nov 5, 2007)

a user on BC has confirmed it works on PAL with Wiikey 1.9g


----------



## smid (Nov 5, 2007)

It wants to update my PAL Wii. I tried to patch it with brickblocker but it didn't work... got a black screen. I don't wanna risk a brick so I can't say if it works or not


----------



## akuchan (Nov 5, 2007)

oh damnn..updates >.>"
i think its all the popular nintendo games that have updates?


----------



## ShortFuse (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> filename is a zip ?
> hrm, any word on filename for newsgroups?



don't worry, it's rar. gbatemp has it listed wrong
also on newsgroups a.b.g.wii


----------



## sekhu (Nov 5, 2007)

if your wii is up to date with the latest firmware there should be no worries about bricking your wii, however, whether it gives you dupe channels I don't know. But more than one person has confirmed that the game works on PAL so I gues they did the updates without concern

from BC: "Yes an update is included on the disc. I used Brickblocker and it worked perfectly."


----------



## gthekiller54 (Nov 5, 2007)

please what is BC?


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there any Gauntet Ledgends type game for Wii?


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 5, 2007)

BC = BlackCats

I'm a TBS lover, but I'm going to pass on this one. All Fire Emblem games are the same. I played both the GBA ones. I made it through mission 9 of the GC game before I got sick of the repetitiveness. 

Intelligent Systems needs to revamp this series BADLY. Why can't they give it the "Advance Wars: Dual Strike" treatment and totally turn the gameplay on its ear?


----------



## stingfist (Nov 5, 2007)

Does this work on PS3?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is a nice release, and I had just taken my hands off SMG


----------



## adzix (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(aslacker55 @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adzix @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > filename is a zip ?
> ...



thx.
binsearch seems to be slow today.
anyone got a nice, free site that'll already show me results for zry-ferd and creates nzb files?
thx in advance


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> BC = BlackCats
> 
> I'm a TBS lover, but I'm going to pass on this one. All Fire Emblem games are the same. I played both the GBA ones. I made it through mission 9 of the GC game before I got sick of the repetitiveness.
> 
> Intelligent Systems needs to revamp this series BADLY. Why can't they give it the "Advance Wars: Dual Strike" treatment and totally turn the gameplay on its ear?



The reason why this series is so popular is because they don't give it a total revamp treatment.  Fire Emblem to Japanese is like Madden to Americans.  Its the same game every year but they update a few things at it sells like hotcakes.  I on the other hand love the series and will totally enjoy this one too.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 5, 2007)

Tempted to get...but I might buy the game to support the series. 

Ooh, and FE update for Brawl!


----------



## robi (Nov 6, 2007)

I've never played a Fire Emblem game before, but have heard great things. Is it alright to start off with this game?


----------



## bpm343 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can confirm that it works on my PAL wii (wiikey 1.9g), used Brickblocker on the ISO. 
No update or duplicate channel problems.
Loads and plays fine.


----------



## Kamakazie (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> I've never played a Fire Emblem game before, but have heard great things. Is it alright to start off with this game?



I believe this one is a direct sequel to Path of Radiance, but you should probably be able to just hop in.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey...does the game crash for anyone when they try and load their Path of Radience data off the Gamecube memory card?


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> I've never played a Fire Emblem game before, but have heard great things. Is it alright to start off with this game?



I'd get Path of Radiance for the GC and play that first.

The games are nearly identical; RD appears to add nothing new. There's no wii control scheme, either. Some reviewers have said that RD could've been a GC game.


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> I've never played a Fire Emblem game before, but have heard great things. Is it alright to start off with this game?


I'd start with one of the two GBA games.


----------



## florkie2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Is there any Gauntet Ledgends type game for Wii?




Soul Calibur Legends will be quiet similar to it , it is coming out the 20th November .


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(robi @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never played a Fire Emblem game before, but have heard great things. Is it alright to start off with this game?
> ...



Don't do that! By the time you beat them, you'll be sick of the whole series. That's what happened to me.

The games are mostly the same, and the storylines are pretty plain.

(Although... My opinion on the storyline may just be because I'm getting older. The older you get, the more you notice that the same plot lines are rehashed over and over in games, books, movies, and TV.)


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 6, 2007)

Strange...I kept begging for more and more Fire Emblem.


----------



## adzix (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Strange...I kept begging for more and more Fire Emblem.



same here.
i love this series and i am actually glad they didn't change stuff.
why fix what isn't broken?
of course, the gfx could have been upgraded a little, but then again this game is all about the tactical battles and the evolving storyline


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm long waited game after the GBA version


----------



## EddyB (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn, I saw a youtube movie with 10 minutes of gameplay..... ONLY CONVERSATIONS. Gonna leave this one for what it is.


----------



## da_rula (Nov 6, 2007)

Woohooo, finally. I so damn waited for this treasure. I loved the GBA games.
And it seems that i can enjoy it on my PAL Wii. Double woohoooooooo~


----------



## TuMatos (Nov 6, 2007)

this one surely deserves a buy. even though it doesn't evolve greatly from the GC game, i don't care. Path of Radiance is my favourite GC game


----------



## smid (Nov 6, 2007)

Seems you have to set the Wii to 480i to get it to work on PAL. Doesn't work if you use 480p


----------



## ryutheevilguy (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the release !!!


----------



## Taka (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(smid @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Seems you have to set the Wii to 480i to get it to work on PAL. Doesn't work if you use 480p



Damn, that sucks. 480P is a huge improvement over 480i on my TV. Was this the same case as the Japanese release?

Also, is it OK to run the game on a PAL Wii with the latest firmware without it Brickblocker patched?


----------



## forza11 (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(smid @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Seems you have to set the Wii to 480i to get it to work on PAL. Doesn't work if you use 480p



weird, but it worked! 

thanks for the tip


----------



## Muskito (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Taka @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Also, is it OK to run the game on a PAL Wii with the latest firmware without it Brickblocker patched?



I to rlly want to know this. I burned it w/h using Brickblocker, but i dont wanna risk bricking my PAL wii


----------



## forza11 (Nov 6, 2007)

brickblocker is only used incase a US game WITH an update needs to be ran on a PAL wii. 

this game doesnt contain any updates, so no need for brickblocker.


----------



## Muskito (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(forza11 @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> brickblocker is only used incase a US game WITH an update needs to be ran on a PAL wii.
> 
> this game doesnt contain any updates, so no need for brickblocker.



i do get a popup though, saying it wants to update my wii


----------



## Lacrimosa (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Muskito @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(forza11 @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > brickblocker is only used incase a US game WITH an update needs to be ran on a PAL wii.
> ...



I tried a copy of the game without brickblocker and it doesn't give me any message. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have the latest Wii update?


----------



## Dack (Nov 7, 2007)

Just tried a brickblocked version - at 50Hz the sub-titles are out of sync with the speech. Game works okay though.

As to the brickblocking and still requiring an update - I had this with trauma centre (eu release). Even though I was completely up to date on firmwares it still needed to do an update. I'd recommend using one of the eu releases with an update, allowing that and then trying the disc again.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Hey...does the game crash for anyone when they try and load their Path of Radience data off the Gamecube memory card?



Not sure if you already heard, but apparently if there is ANY Easy mode save on your PoR save file, it will crash.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...does the game crash for anyone when they try and load their Path of Radience data off the Gamecube memory card?
> ...



link to confirm this?


----------



## avatarx (Nov 8, 2007)

How is the gameplay? Is it worth playing?


----------



## Taras (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(avatarx @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> How is the gameplay? Is it worth playing?



Oh hells yeah. If you dig on the GBA FE games then this is the hellified shiz. I'm lovin it.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(deadmon @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> ...



Read off the Gamefaqs/Gamespot forums.

Anyway, www.wiisave.com has a save file with a PoR transfer file that has all characters at 20/20.


----------



## thebawp (Nov 22, 2007)

Updated to the latest firmware (3.1E) and up to 1.9G with Wiikey - the update popped up and I stupidly let it run, gave me duplicate channels.  So my advice to those who want to play - brickblock it!  It's really not worth getting duplicate channels for the sake of saving one disk.


----------



## presences (Jul 26, 2008)

niceeeeeeeeeee


----------

